# Handlebar video camera mount



## Greg (Aug 12, 2008)

Came across a few homemade handlebar camera mounts:

Complicated one: http://www.knick-knack.com/howto/motorcycle/cheap-handlebar-camera-mount.html

Ghetto version: http://www.bikeforums.net/archive/index.php/t-135378.html

I wonder how well they work. Might make for a fun little project. Would be neat to watch a vid through some of the Nasshegan twisties.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 12, 2008)

I like the ghetto version, very simple..


----------



## Greg (Aug 12, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I like the ghetto version, very simple..



I'm going to take a walk down the street to the hardware store after lunch and see if they have a machine screw and a clamp.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 12, 2008)

Did you find a good gps mount yet?


----------



## bvibert (Aug 12, 2008)

If they don't have a 1/4"-20 screw and hose clamp then it's time to find another hardware store.. 

I'd be a little worried about breaking the bottom part of the camera with all the bouncing around on a MTB ride without a base on the mount to stabilize the camera.  Most tripods that I've seen have a fairly large sized platform that the camera screws onto.


----------



## Greg (Aug 12, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Did you find a good gps mount yet?



Haven't pulled the trigger on it yet - https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?pID=1056



bvibert said:


> If they don't have a 1/4"-20 screw and hose clamp then it's time to find another hardware store..



Well, this place turned out to be more of a hobby shop than a hardware store, but luckily they had the correct sized machine screw and 1/4" washers. They didn't have any lock washers though, but I might have one at home.



bvibert said:


> I'd be a little worried about breaking the bottom part of the camera with all the bouncing around on a MTB ride without a base on the mount to stabilize the camera.  Most tripods that I've seen have a fairly large sized platform that the camera screws onto.



No problem. I picked up a fender washer to act as the base:







I'm going to bug out of work early to see if I can get this thing fabricated for tonight's ride. It will be interesting to see how well my $1.82 investment works. :lol:


----------



## Marc (Aug 12, 2008)

Don't think I'd trust that on real bumpy stuff... probably wouldn't get very good footage on bumpy stuff with the camera on the handle bars.  For Mtb'ing I'd stick with helmet mounted stuff.


----------



## Crankfire (Aug 12, 2008)

If its cool, I might jump in on this ride.  Still undecided... I might get the "lazies" by ride time.  Seems to happen quite often this year.....  

Also, I might be a few minutes past 6 showing up, if so, just go and I will try to catch up.  What loop are you doing?  Cemetery to Cornwall Up Over Down to 69 and Back?


----------



## Greg (Aug 12, 2008)

Marc said:


> Don't think I'd trust that on real bumpy stuff... probably wouldn't get very good footage on bumpy stuff with the camera on the handle bars.  For Mtb'ing I'd stick with helmet mounted stuff.



I'm not expecting a masterpiece, but again for a couple bucks it's worth a try....



Crankfire said:


> If its cool, I might jump in on this ride.  Still undecided... I might get the "lazies" by ride time.  Seems to happen quite often this year.....
> 
> Also, I might be a few minutes past 6 showing up, if so, just go and I will try to catch up.  What loop are you doing?  Cemetery to Cornwall Up Over Down to 69 and Back?



That's the loop and yeah, you'll catch up... :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Aug 12, 2008)

Crankfire said:


> If its cool, I might jump in on this ride.  Still undecided... I might get the "lazies" by ride time.  Seems to happen quite often this year.....
> 
> Also, I might be a few minutes past 6 showing up, if so, just go and I will try to catch up.  What loop are you doing?  Cemetery to Cornwall Up Over Down to 69 and Back?



You're welcome to join us.  I'm sure you'll have no problem catching up.  That's the loop that we're doing.

http://forums.alpinezone.com/33263-mtb-tuesday-8-12-08-raw.html


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 12, 2008)

Hmm... I'd be worried with all the vibration ruining the camera. I would stay off real bumpy trails or just find a way to attach it to your helmet.
I've ruined a camera before from jostleing it around.


----------



## Greg (Aug 12, 2008)

The initial tests are successful. The camera is supposed to be shock-proof. We'll see how it goes. All in the name of media!


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 12, 2008)

Greg said:


> The initial tests are successful. The camera is supposed to be shock-proof. We'll see how it goes. All in the name of media!



I guess we'll see how shock-proof it is on the downhills


----------



## bvibert (Aug 12, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> Hmm... I'd be worried with all the vibration ruining the camera. I would stay off real bumpy trails or just find a way to attach it to your helmet.
> I've ruined a camera before from jostleing it around.



His video camera saves to memory card and has virtually no moving parts so I wouldn't be too worried about the vibrations ruining it.


----------



## Greg (Aug 12, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I guess we'll see how shock-proof it is on the downhills



The downhill footage is rough. The rest is decent. Nate told me about some software that has an image stabilization filter. I'll have to look into that. But all in all, the ghetto mount held up just fine.


----------



## Greg (Aug 13, 2008)

*[post="297205"]Here's[/post]* the result.


----------



## bvibert (May 12, 2009)

Are we going to see any more handle bar or helmet mounted video again this year?

I'd really like to get a helmet mounted setup one of these days...


----------



## Greg (May 12, 2009)

I don't no, maybe. It's kind of a pain in the ass to start and stop while riding, and if I don't I end up with gigs worth of boring footage. Tough to comb through all that.


----------



## jarrodski (May 12, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=545119399426&ref=nf#/video/video.php?v=14849062843

a video of my buddy mark shredding with a camera duct taped to his handle bars


----------



## Greg (May 12, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=545119399426&ref=nf#/video/video.php?v=14849062843
> 
> a video of my buddy mark shredding with a camera duct taped to his handle bars



See? at least guys who can ride aggressively through sections of Nepaug like that can come up with an interesting follow video. Me following Brian as he stumbles around the woods on an XC ride is not all that much fun to film, edit, nor watch... :razz:


----------



## bvibert (May 12, 2009)

Greg said:


> See? at least guys who can ride aggressively through sections of Nepaug like that can come up with an interesting follow video. Me following Brian as he stumbles around the woods on an XC ride is not all that much fun to film, edit, nor watch... :razz:



Point taken.  Next time I'll strap the camera to my bars to capture all of your radicalness instead...


----------



## Greg (May 12, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Point taken.  Next time I'll strap the camera to my bars to capture all of your radicalness instead...



Sick.


----------



## jarrodski (May 12, 2009)

"Jake's"  its in Torrington...


----------



## bvibert (May 12, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> "Jake's"  its in Torrington...



Where abouts, or is it a secret?


----------



## jarrodski (May 13, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Where abouts, or is it a secret?



secret trail.  not mine to share... sorry haha... in all honesty though, it's all free ride with no go arounds...off the back of his yard.  some of it is pretty gnar... that first drop into the trail is 10 foot by the time you touch down into a 25 foot double... thats just the first two hits, then it goes on and on


----------



## bvibert (May 13, 2009)

It didn't look like anything that I would hit, but I was just wondering.  I understand though, no problem.


----------

